# Rome katana vs union atlas 2021



## Crispy92 (Dec 21, 2016)

So looking to replace my 09 burton cartels and really am between the two here. I’m riding a capita Mercury 159. Pretty much riding anything but not much park and especially not much rails.

I’ve read the new atlas is pretty different then previous years but still similar in characteristics. The katana on the other hand has a great reputation as a do it all binding.

Only reason I’m not going for the katanas totally is the price is pretty steep and I could probably get atlas’s (or force forged) for $100 less.

Edit: Local guy is selling 2020 Rome black labels(with the honeycomb ankle strap) for $350.Are they just a slightly better katana or completely different


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

I haven’t ridden the atlas so I can’t really give you the answer. All I can say is that the katana is a beautiful binding. Comfortable, responsive and super adjustable. Worth the extra $$! I Also own now drives and burton cartels but the katana is my favorit.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Katana are pretty great. Stiff and responsive toe to heel yet somehow also surfy laterally. I believe it’s the asym wrap. Idk about the new heel strap but last years is superbly comfortable. IMO best of both worlds from “locked in” and “surfy”

Haven’t ridden the Atlas but it seems like a solid binding that will do solid binding things and probably never cause you an issue.


----------



## Crispy92 (Dec 21, 2016)

A new Fighter approaches. Out of nowhere someone locally has for sale a pair of Rome black labels from last year for $350. They don’t have the auxtech ankle strap but wondering if this is the move since it ends up being cheaper then new katanas. Seems like the base plate is stiffer and the high back is slightly different.
Any input


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've owned Unions (Contact Pro and Force), Rome, (Targa, Katana, Cleaver), as well as numerous other bindings (Ride, Flow, Burton, K2, NOW) and I've pretty much settled on Rome bindings as my standard. Issues that have pissed me off with bindings over the years: poor fit, poor adjustability, straps that are too short, toe straps that slip off, uncomfortable, poor quality and excessive wear. Rome bindings (at least the ones I've owned) have none of these issues.

I'm sure there are other bindings that are excellent and maybe even better, but unless you're Angry Snowboarder, the only way to find out is to buy them and risk disappointment. So given the choices you specified, I'd go with the Romes, hands down.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

It's this forums fault I won't be able to find any more Katanas on sale in the spring...But yeah, you cannot go wrong with Katanas.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm going to be looking for a set of Vices in the Spring myself.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

WigMar said:


> I'm going to be looking for a set of Vices in the Spring myself.


Have almost pulled the trigger on some so many times for my park deck, but every time I realise I never reach for it often enough that swapping the Katanas over to it is actually a hassle...That very well could change come spring hah, I'm much more likely to be in the park when it's soft!


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

I find the Atlas to be a little more locked in laterally. If you freeride more, I'd go with those, but if you ride with a bit of freestyle, go Katanas, or Stratas if you want a lower price.


----------



## PistePioneer (Nov 28, 2020)

You should consider the new Rome Vice as well. It's almost a Katana and is about $100 cheaper. 
AFAIK, the differences are:
1. Last years Katana ankle strap.
2. Pivot Mount as opposed to Pivot Mount Max
3. Different high back
4. No D3O Foam


----------



## porkyboi (Oct 1, 2019)

PistePioneer said:


> You should consider the new Rome Vice as well. It's almost a Katana and is about $100 cheaper.
> AFAIK, the differences are:
> 1. Last years Katana ankle strap.
> 2. Pivot Mount as opposed to Pivot Mount Max
> ...


Also something to consider if you aren't in a huge rush, 2022 bindings Rome looks to be ditching D30 on its high end bindings (e.g. Katanas) for this rubbery pellet thing, and the asym baseplate is being redone similar to the 2021 DODs. I'm curious about Auxtech ankle straps however, might have to try grab one separately.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

I wish Rome would fix their ratchets instead of changing things that don't need changing every year. 
Rome ratchets become very difficult to undo after a little while and spare parts are not freely available in Japan, I feel like you need 3 sets of ratchets to match the lifespan of the binding.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’m on the fence about them changing the heel strap on the Katana. I really like how chunky the current one is. It really allows me to “trust” it without feeling it due to over tightening.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Katanas have more adjustment, but the newly redesigned Atlas is dope. Just picked up a set of the 2022's myself.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I’m on the fence about them changing the heel strap on the Katana. I really like how chunky the current one is. It really allows me to “trust” it without feeling it due to over tightening.


I own three sets of Katanas now, one has the new ankle strap and it's great. I love the old one too, except it would stretch in the sun on spring days and feel too loose. New one has no downsides, just as comfortable, slightly more responsive, don't have to have it tight at all.


----------



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

Schoobang said:


> I haven’t ridden the atlas so I can’t really give you the answer. All I can say is that the katana is a beautiful binding. Comfortable, responsive and super adjustable. Worth the extra $$! I Also own now drives and burton cartels but the katana is my favorit.


How does the flex compare to cartels?


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

Ryley said:


> How does the flex compare to cartels?


Quite similar. The katana is a bit more responsive edge-to-edge. My cartels may have soften up some since I have 100+ days on them, and only 10 on the katanas that feels much more solid atm.


----------



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

Schoobang said:


> Quite similar. The katana is a bit more responsive edge-to-edge. My cartels may have soften up some since I have 100+ days on them, and only 10 on the katanas that feels much more solid atm.


Hmm... "quite similar" or "much more solid"? 
Cartels are feeling a bit soft after 40-50 days idk if they got softer or I just want some more stiffness. Deciding between katana and cleaver, their website seems to suggest the cleaver is not significantly stiffer (6-8 vs 7-9)


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Cleavers are very stiff. Not in the same league as Katanas let alone Cartels.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

Ryley said:


> Hmm... "quite similar" or "much more solid"?
> Cartels are feeling a bit soft after 40-50 days idk if they got softer or I just want some more stiffness. Deciding between katana and cleaver, their website seems to suggest the cleaver is not significantly stiffer (6-8 vs 7-9)


haha yeah...i would rate my cartels as 6 in flex and the katanas 7. The katanas feels much more solid quality and build wise. I get the feeling that the katanas flex where they are supposed to flex and the cartels flex all over the place (Because of aluminium vs plastic? And 100+ days on cartel...).


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have both Katanas and Cleavers (both this year). The Cleavers are stiffer than the Katanas, but I wouldn't say "significantly." I think if you want significantly stiffer, you have to go to the Black Labels.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

porkyboi said:


> Also something to consider if you aren't in a huge rush, 2022 bindings Rome looks to be ditching D30 on its high end bindings (e.g. Katanas) for this rubbery pellet thing, and the asym baseplate is being redone similar to the 2021 DODs. I'm curious about Auxtech ankle straps however, might have to try grab one separately.


The new foam is quite literally Adidas Boost foam. Adidas does not own that foam, some german materials company does, so my guess is their exclusivity ran out and it's a semi-open material now. Should be good on bindings.




Kijima said:


> I wish Rome would fix their ratchets instead of changing things that don't need changing every year.
> Rome ratchets become very difficult to undo after a little while and spare parts are not freely available in Japan, I feel like you need 3 sets of ratchets to match the lifespan of the binding.


Been riding Rome for 3 years now, never had ratchet issues. We also sell a ton and I don't recall replacing many, if any, ratchets...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Been riding Rome for 3 years now, never had ratchet issues. We also sell a ton and I don't recall replacing many, if any, ratchets...


I'm curious how often you replace snapped ladders or ankle/toe strap connectors? Love all my Rome bindings, and it might just be my bad luck on cold days (like below 0F) but it seems every time I ride in those conditions something will snap, whereas it's never happened to me with any other brands bindings, even on the coldest days. If we get another cold snap I might have to only ride Nitros with the steel reinforced ladders for those days hah.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Nivek said:


> The new foam is quite literally Adidas Boost foam. Adidas does not own that foam, some german materials company does, so my guess is their exclusivity ran out and it's a semi-open material now. Should be good on bindings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool, Ive been on them since 2016 and the ratchets become hard to undo after a while. Ive been stuck in once, couldn't get my rear foot out and the 2 pair I have now are going the same way, I even know the part that rounds over in time that causes the problem because of plastic on plastic contact and the very small contact patch of the release mechanism, it rounds over reducing the action of the release lever making it harder and harder to undo.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Nivek said:


> Should be good on bindings.


D30 worked great on my Katanas but so should the Boost foam. No doubt it works on their boots. 1 jump in my flat landing on my heels decided the Tacticals are the pick and the Response go back to the store.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

Looking at new bindings for my 21 BSOD. Right now I am leaning towards the new Katanas, but also looking at the Atlas. The Atlas looks great and is a bit cheaper, but I have heard the dampening is not great on them? I hard charge most of the time here in Utah unless there is pow. I’m sure either of these will work, but want something comfortable for me as well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Katanas all day


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

Even with the Asym wrap? I've never ridden a binding like that so I am not sure what to expect. I am coming from the Burton Genesis, but want more control. I tried some Now Pilot's last season and did not like them, but I have heard great things about the Drives.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What didn’t you like about the Pilot?


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

Nivek said:


> What didn’t you like about the Pilot?


The toe strap was always slipping off my boot and the buckles felt really cheap compared to Burton. I had heard the skate tech helps relieve foot fatigue, but it did not do that for me.

i have been to three local shops and they all said they aren’t planning on carrying Rome products anymore.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I have both Katanas and Cleavers (both this year). The Cleavers are stiffer than the Katanas, but I wouldn't say "significantly." I think if you want significantly stiffer, you have to go to the Black Labels.


How do you like the new auxtech ankle straps?


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

Anyone have a fix for this pressure point on the inside of the foot right above the arch on the Katana?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

How's the spacing on the other side?


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

Donutz said:


> How's the spacing on the other side?


The boot fills the binding fairly well on both sides

















The canted footbeds may be doing it. They angle the side of the foot right into the part of the frame where it bends in.









It’s kinda hard to tell in this pic, but my foot is really tender and swollen from riding like this today.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

That's a 32 boot? They tend to have really large profiles for their size. I stopped using 32's because I had to have the bindings adjusted differently for them than for my other boots.

In your case, it looks (I'm just guessing here) like you have a medium binding that should fit your size according to the charts, but because it's a larger profile boot, you're actually pushing the size limit.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

It’s a size 10.5 32 3XD and the bindings are L/XL. I was on the cusp between medium and large, but went bigger since I have the 32’s.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So you just basically don't have room for those boots on those bindings. There's nowhere for you to go. The other side has no slack either.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

I did some more investigating and it looks like it’s a combination of my particular boots and the Katana frame. I put on a pair of old 32 TM2’s and while the boot still made slight contact with the binding frame I couldn’t really feel it much.

I started looking at my 3XD’s more and found that the culprit is most likely this J-bar that wraps around the ankle bone. The binding contacts the same place which seems to be transferring the bump of the J-bar directly into my foot. None of my older bindings frames came up this high, so I never experienced this issue.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I like how high the frame is on the Katana/Vice/Black Label. That's one of the reasons I chose to ride them. You get more clearance on heelside carves before you binding out. This J-bar interference is interesting. I'm glad I don't ride 32 boots lol.


----------



## clee1013 (Aug 28, 2021)

Are those new boots? 32 elite liner have real tight heel hold moldings. you can try to heat mold and loosen them up or just loosen them up by heating that area multiple times or maybe your heels are just too large for them. I tried the 2020 mullair and my achilles area was really tight.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

They are from last season and yes, they have been heat molded. 

Now I am left with a dilemma of trying to return the bindings, buying new boots, or manually removing that section of the liner. It does not seem to bother my back foot BTW which is a bit strange. Probably due to the amount of canting on the front foot vs back from my stance.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

If this helps, I have never had a problem fitting these boot brands into Union’s bindings:
Burton, Thirtytwo, and DC. 
My friend has Ride boots and he fits just fine as well into Unions (we are the same boot size).

And this is over the course of the last 11 seasons and various models of Unions.

I wear size 10 boots and medium bindings.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

I made a couple changes to see if it helps. I heated the area with a hairdryer and then compressed it with a clamp overnight, I removed the highback canting, and I adjusted the pivot mount differently. I strapped in for 10 minutes or so and articulated my ankle a bit and did not feel any pain. I guess I will find out if it is resolved this weekend.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

I am not having a whole lot of luck with the Katana’s. I got some Vans Infuse boots for Christmas and they are super comfortable, but I have more interference issues with the Katana. With the pivot mount up top, the straps overlap the lace eyelet which puts pressure on my ankle and also on toe side traversing, the edge of the ankle strap digs in to the top of my foot.

I may have to take these boots in to a store that has the Atlas and/or Cartel X


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

RadDad801 said:


> I am not having a whole lot of luck with the Katana’s. I got some Vans Infuse boots for Christmas and they are super comfortable, but I have more interference issues with the Katana. With the pivot mount up top, the straps overlap the lace eyelet which puts pressure on my ankle and also on toe side traversing, the edge of the ankle strap digs in to the top of my foot.
> 
> I may have to take these boots in to a store that has the Atlas and/or Cartel X
> View attachment 160756
> ...


Sorry to hear about the Katana not working out for you.

If I could make a case for choosing the Atlas vs. Cartel X, it would be the Atlas’ ability to adjust the heel cup AND foot pad.

And if it means anything, several pro riders wear Vans with Union bindings (Bryan Iguchi, Arthur Longo, Mike Ravelson, Phil Jacques).


----------



## jorgo (7 mo ago)

Do Rome bindings fit small in general? Been thinking about trying some cleavers but not sure after seeing the pics above with a 10.5 barely fitting in an XL. Sure 32 can be chunky but a 10.5 should have room in a size XL. 

I'm 10.5 in Adidas Acera and medium in union and burton, Would it be same in Rome?

Also, Does anyone have pics of the pivot mounts apart? I'm curious exactly how that hardware works.


----------



## YawgooBread (2 mo ago)

I see a lot of Katana love here. Any thoughts on using them on a stiff freeride board like the Alchemist?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes do it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

YawgooBread said:


> I see a lot of Katana love here. Any thoughts on using them on a stiff freeride board like the Alchemist?


Katanas are a great binding, but for a stiffer board, you might consider the Cleavers instead. Very much like Katanas, just a bit less surfy and more precise.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Donutz said:


> YawgooBread said:
> 
> 
> > I see a lot of Katana love here. Any thoughts on using them on a stiff freeride board like the Alchemist?
> ...


I picked up a pair of Vice's dirt cheap over summer ($30, gotta love Aussies leaving the country the next day!) and have been riding them on my DC Supernatant (stiff). It's now my rock board and the only board that wasn't already mounted with bindings, so the Vices went on. Initially I was a little worried about the pairing as my preference is for stiff bindings, Targas being my favorite, but they've actually felt great! I can tell the highback has more give for sure, but the baseplate itself is more than solid enough to keep up with demands. Pleasantly surprised.

@YawgooBread I wouldn't hesitate to put Katanas on an Alchemist, especially if they'll fit well with other boards in your quiver, like the Dancehaul you have as well.


----------

